# Adam's Rib? Nope...



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Adam's Rib? Nope, big beef ribs are on today's lunch menu.

Put these into the smoker at 0500am, a tray of Northern beans went in under'em to catch the drippings.
Three hour smoke over Hickory at 275°-300°, then will go into foil with beef broth to braise for 2-3 hours more.
Gonna make a Southwestern Avocado salad later to go with those.


































Getting up at 0400am to get the smoker fired up and meat to room temp requires a good breakfast afterwards.

Eggs over loaded hashbrowns... YUM!












More to come.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey those look amazing. I'm a fan of beef ribs but haven't had much luck getting them tender. Let us see the finished product.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Hey those look amazing. I'm a fan of beef ribs but haven't had much luck getting them tender. Let us see the finished product.


Go to your local supermarket with a good meat section, butcher shop or whatever.
Ask for the whole Beef Short Ribs or Short Plate Ribs before they cut them up into the 2-3" sections.
These are generally cryovacced 2 racks of 3-4 ribs per, they'll run $5-$6 per Lb, $40-$60.

Rub well with coarse salt and fresh cracked pepper, I also added onion powder, garlic powder and cayenne pepper.
Let sit out till the salts get wet and reabsorb back into the meat, then wrap and refrigerate over night.
Pull in the am, let come to room temp, smoke at 275'-300' over favorite wood for 3 hours.
Pull and wrap tightly in foil with 1C beef broth added.
Cook another 2-3 hours till butter tender, start checking at 1.5 hours, check for probe like butter and IT of 195'-204'.
Pull and let rest wrapped in a towel for an hour.

Will be amazingly tender/juicy.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Out of the smoker










Into the foil to braise










Look at those beans.
4 cans Northerns
1/2 stick of butter
1C Bacon, chopped
1 Onion, chopped coarse










More to come


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Outfreaking standing


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Southwest Avocado Salad*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*And the finale!*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

that last pic says it all.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW :thumbup:


----------



## YakkinEer913 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll take 7 helpings, please.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Wow!!!!! That all looks fantastic! Good meaty beef ribs are hard to find around here. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Relleno you are a talented man. Wish I could cook anything even close to what you can.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

My mouth is watering.
Last question, how long do the beans stay in the smoker, the first 3 hours only?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Oh Wow!!!!! That all looks fantastic! Good meaty beef ribs are hard to find around here. :thumbup:


Thank you Sir, too kind, appreciate the compliment.

Try Publix, ask them for the whole racks before they cut them into the 2"-3" sections for Short Ribs or Korean Style BBQ Ribs.
They'll come in a cryovac bag, two racks of 3-5 bones.
The best are the IMPS/NAMP 130 Chuck Short Ribs then the 123/123a Short Plate Ribs and lastly the 124 Beef Back Ribs.
They'll not be inexpensive, average $45-$55 at $6 per lb.
IMPS = Institutional Meat Purchasers Selection
NAMP = North American Meat Processors


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Relleno you are a talented man. Wish I could cook anything even close to what you can.


You flatter me, much appreciated but undeserved.
Anyone with a a good BBQ grill and/or smoker can do what so many of us do.
It really is quite easy, attention to detail in prep and cooking, long hours tending a smoker and money to burn.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> My mouth is watering.
> Last question, how long do the beans stay in the smoker, the first 3 hours only?


Thanks, appreciate it.

Beans stayed in the entire time, three hours of smoke, then I foiled them for the remainder.
The low-n-slow cooking temps will not turn beans to mush even with 8-10 hours of cooking.
If I don't crutch (foil) the meat, the beans stay uncovered to catch all the drippings throughout the cook.
Some cooks can take 18-24hrs, but I don't put the beans in till the meat starts to sweat and drip.


----------

